# other than



## machadinho

> These evident virtues have led to numerous examinations of its potential application to noun phrases *other than* phrases of the form "the _F_", for example possessive noun phrases





> Essas inegáveis virtudes levaram a numerosos exames de sua potencial aplicação a *outros* sintagmas nominais *que não* os sintagmas com a forma de "o _F_'', por exemplo, sintagmas nominais possessivos


Bom dia! Estou ciente de que existem outras maneiras de se traduzir _"other than"_, por exemplo, por "diferentes de".
A pergunta é sobre *estilo* e *estrangeirismo*: a construção outros ... que não é vernácula?
Obrigado.


----------



## mglenadel

...Outros (seja lá o que forem) além dos (outros negócios aí)...?


----------



## machadinho

Boa ideia, obrigado!


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Até onde sei, a expressão "outros... que não" é vernácula, sim, e não há nada de feio nem de pedante nela... Mas também ia sugerir "outros... além de/dos", por ser mais usual...


----------



## machadinho

Obrigado, Laura. Mas repare que não disse que é pedante ou feia. É só que tenho pavor de *estrangeirismos de sintaxe*. Já chega o *lexical*, que nos é imposto pela sociedade. Quando o assunto é sintaxe, resisto até o fim. O problema é que, com o imperialismo a globalização, nem sempre sei onde termina a minha língua, onde começam as outras.


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Agora entendi... Estrangeirismo de sintaxe é imperdoável mesmo.


----------



## Audie

Também gostaria de saber se '_outros... que não_' é um anglicismo ou outro1 '_ismo_' qualquer. Então, venho só para emendar uma pergunta na sua: essa expressão tem algo a ver com '_outro (que) tal_' (clicar na aba 'verbete original'), que também não sei se é alguma importação sintática ?.


1 Será que aqui caberia '_outro que tal_',?


----------



## machadinho

Audie, obrigado, mas parece que é o oposto do que procuramos: outro que tal → semelhante


----------



## Audie

Desculpe, Mach. Como sempre, não fui clara. É justamente por ter sentido  oposto que aproveitei a sua pergunta, pensando que, assim, talvez  alguém desse uma resposta confirmando ou não uma origem comum (vernácula ou estrangeira): '_outros... que não_' (exceto) e '_outros (que) tal (ou tais)_' (semelhança, inclusão(?)).


----------



## ehnrique

.
*"other than" *significa *"different from or except"
*
Portanto, poder-se-ia traduzir por... *"diferentes de..." *ou "*excepto*" ou ainda "*outros... que não"*

Best regards
Henrique


----------



## Joca

Segundo Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, é de fato anglicismo. Ele sugere "com exceção de..."

... outros sintagmas nominais com exceção dos com a forma....


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Joca Re: other than
Segundo Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, é de fato anglicismo. Ele sugere "com exceção de..."

... outros sintagmas nominais com exceção dos com a forma....


Nesse caso, sugeriria: ... outros sintagmas nominais com exceção daqueles com a forma...​


----------



## Joca

Laura Moosburger said:


> JocaRe: other than
> Segundo Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, é de fato anglicismo. Ele sugere "com exceção de..."
> 
> ... outros sintagmas nominais com exceção dos com a forma....
> 
> 
> Nesse caso, sugeriria: ... outros sintagmas nominais com exceção daqueles com a forma...​



Laura, melhor ainda. Obrigado.


----------



## machadinho

Obrigado, gente. Pelo contexto do livro, tenho de optar por além de mesmo; admito porém que noutros contextos com exceção de ficaria melhor.


----------



## Brasimericano

I am not sure if I understand the question completely, but "aside from" is quite often used as well.


----------



## okporip

Acho que a chave, aqui, é tentar checar se, de acordo com o texto original, "sintagmas da forma 'o F'" são sempre sintagmas nominais. Em caso positivo, a solução mais simples, me parece, é: 

"sua potencial aplicação a sintagmas nominais *que fogem à* forma 'o _F'_, por exemplo, sintagmas nominais possessivos".


----------



## machadinho

Boa ideia, okporip! Esclarecimento: são sempre sintagmas nominais. Exemplos de sintagmas com a forma "o F": o fórum, o brasileiro etc. A teoria em questão se aplica em primeiro lugar a sintagmas desse tipo. O autor menciona a possibilidade de aplicar a mesma teoria a sintagmas cuja forma seja diferente de "o F".


----------



## okporip

machadinho said:


> Boa ideia, okporip! Esclarecimento: são sempre sintagmas nominais. Exemplos de sintagmas com a forma "o F": o fórum, o brasileiro etc. A teoria em questão se aplica em primeiro lugar a sintagmas desse tipo. O autor menciona a possibilidade de aplicar a mesma teoria a sintagmas cuja forma seja diferente de "o F".



Isso lhe abre a possibilidade, então, de uma tradução que, menos colada à sintaxe original, pode resultar numa formulação mais clara em português. Por exemplo:

Essas inegáveis virtudes levaram a numerosas checagens de sua potencial aplicação, também, a sintagmas nominais que fogem à forma "o _F_'', como é o caso dos possessivos.


----------



## Outsider

Neste caso sugiro "outras orações nominais *além de*..."


----------



## gvergara

E quando falamos no singular? Acabo de redigir a oração seguinte "_... apesar de o verbo da oração ser outro que não "ser_". As variações seguintes são possíveis?

1) _"... apesar de o verbo da oração ser *UM *outro que não "ser"_.
2) _"... apesar de o verbo da oração ser *UM *outro *VERBO *que não "ser"_.
3) _"... apesar de o verbo da oração ser *UM VERBO *outro que não "ser"_.
4) _"... apesar de o verbo da oração ser *(UM) *outro que "ser"_. (sem não, artigo _um_ facultativo)
5) _"... apesar de o verbo da oração ser *DIFERENTE DE/ ALÉM DE* "ser"_.

Obrigado pela ajuda 

Gonçalo


----------

